# house plants in top of tank



## Clone (Feb 29, 2004)

I think it would be easier to float hornwort, riccia, frog bite ect.


----------



## inthedeep2 (Apr 6, 2005)

i was thinking about more of a house plant to drape over the hood and light fixture on the top give it a more hidden look also letting it drape down the sides of my tank. not just for having a floating plant in my tank i want it more for the outside.


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

I saw this in a magazine once. I think the plant that was mentioned was indeed philodendron. Some years ago I had contemplated doing this as a means of lowering phosphates and other nutrients. I think it might look sharp given the right setup; however I decided not to do it as I really couldn't figure out how I could feasibly do tank maintenance without having to move the house plant(s) and drip water from their roots all over the floor. However if you have a low maintenance tank with lower lights and low ferts it might be worth a try. Post pics if you give it a shot.


----------



## rain- (Mar 29, 2004)

I've used house plants in tanks like that for some years now and so have lots of other Finns I know. It's a nice way to combine two hobbies into one 

I think good plants for the kind of effect you want are centipede tongavine (Epipremnum pinnatum), creeping fig (Ficus pumila) or creeping jenny (Lysimachia nummularia), but there's lots of other plants which are also suitable. Basically any not badly poisonous plant you can grow in hydroculture (is that the right word?) is good for growing in aquarium roots submerged and leaves above water.

First you need to get plants that aren't full of pesticides and other nasties, clean them under the shower couple of times and you might want to let them grow roots in a mug, vase or some other container filled with water before you put them in the tank. 

Here's a picture of my friends tank with house plants growing roots in the water. And here's my tank few years ago (dwarf puffers, peat exctract and only one fluorescent tube) with Monstera deliciosa:


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I did that same thing with Monstera a while back. Just stuck some of the aerial roots into the tank. They quickly grew into a mangrove-like thicket, which looked interesting, but of course didn't stop growing, took over the substrate and in the end it was tough to yank out.


----------



## Lotus (Mar 5, 2005)

I've grown pothos with the roots in the tank before. It worked out pretty well. I believe you can also use peace lily and goosefoot plant.


----------



## inthedeep2 (Apr 6, 2005)

thats what i was thinking of just something more to hide things on the top of the tank and for more of an appealing look.. i will post pics if i decide to do this.. thanks to you all.


----------

